# Who is comming to SWGRRS at the FairPlex?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Who is coming to the SWGRRS show at the Flairplex?

This is just a list for those MLS People who are coming.

How many in your party. Ir you and your wife are coming that is a 2

That will make it easier to count.



Running on the layout is in another forum. 

If you are signed on there Please sign here also


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

J.J.,
Count us in for three again. Jacque and Grace will be with me. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will there. Count as 1.
Arrive Thursday afternoon leave Sunday about noon.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be attending total count of 3 for me.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
I'll be there with Joe Freer. I'm not sure at this point if Mike Gorsich will make it or not, so two for now.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I was............








Rod


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there with the Door Hollow Shortline


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I was planning on being there, but it looks like it ain't gonna happen. I simply don't have the vacation time from work right now. A sick cat forced me to take one day off to get the cat diagnostic tests, and my wife has an upcoming outpatient procedure that will require me taking another day off so I can drive her to and from. That blows the vacation time I was going to use for the trip.


I'm not complaining mind you - my wife and our cat are a helluva lot more important to me than a train show.







Just stating the reasons I can't make it again.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be there both to run on the layout on Saturday, the 6th and to see the show. My wife, son, son's girlfriend and daughter, two friends-total of seven (7).


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

My wife and I will be there for the week end


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dwight, 
Just call in sick. 
They are not going to fire you.......


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I need the money Mark. We don't get sick time and have to use vacation time to cover it.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMTP & I will be there!

Dwight, we'll miss you (again!) but we understand that it's gotta' be wife and kitties first.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 07 Oct 2010 10:23 AM 


I was planning on being there, but it looks like it ain't gonna happen. I simply don't have the vacation time from work right now. A sick cat forced me to take one day off to get the cat diagnostic tests, and my wife has an upcoming outpatient procedure that will require me taking another day off so I can drive her to and from. That blows the vacation time I was going to use for the trip.


I'm not complaining mind you - my wife and our cat are a helluva lot more important to me than a train show.







Just stating the reasons I can't make it again.


Dwight Isnt going to be there










Snif


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Count me in for 2


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Count one for me, the boss has to work so I can afford my hobby!


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

dang dwight sure hate it when you do this, oh well will miss you again.
I will be there, even going to stay at hotel there.
see u gents
Roland


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

So who is coordinating the Saturday run at Fairplex? and what are the requirements, if any?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 08 Oct 2010 08:55 AM 
So who is coordinating the Saturday run at Fairplex? and what are the requirements, if any? 
Hi Nick... John Corradini and I are working with the scheduling... Click here.....


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob and Sandra Baxter and I will be there with the Door Hollow as well= 3. 

Don


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I won't be there this year. Cub Scout Adult Leader Training is taking precidents. I am one of the trainers.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a reminder to all that are coming. The room block with the great rate at the Sheraton expires on October 15. 

This is a great hotel at 79.00/night. Probably the best beds I ever slept in at any motel. Its also in walking distance to the show. 

David Roberts


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in for one, and I will bring something or other to run. Guess I'm a bit late to sign up for a run on the Fantasy Corner...


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary
The only times still open are on the main lines
and they are; 10:00-12:00 on main line 2, 12:00-2:00 on main line 1
and 2:00-4:00 on main line 2 .
Which time slot would you like?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

OK JJ where is the how many days and a wake up on this one







? Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ must be sleeping and not reading this post he is the count down man that is for sure.... 

JJ...Where are you?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He only does that for Marty's... must have to wake up special? 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually it is 21 DAYS AND A WAKE UP 

I was busy with other pending disasters in my life


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now what other depending disasters could disrupt your count down to the SWGRRS







. Sounds like a excuse to me. Later RJD


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

John 
Can you please sign me up to run on one of the main lines. 
I'm eather bringing a USA big boy or Hudson and cars 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Matt 
You are in the 12:00-2:00 slot on mainline 1


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hers's the latest update for the run times.... Please check the other thread as well..









Thanks....


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

JJ, 

I've arranged to travel via Amtrak and be at the show for one day - Nov. 6. 

Thank you, 

-Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You Have 19 Days and a Wake Up till the SWGRRS ( Pronounced Swagers)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

By jimmeny I think JJs got it.







Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ's counting the days I am sure of that. However he may be looking for sneaky snake cause it's starting to cool down in AZ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By livesteam53 on 18 Oct 2010 10:16 PM 
JJ's counting the days I am sure of that. However he may be looking for sneaky snake cause it's starting to cool down in AZ. 



Now that is is cooling down I will see less and less of sneaky snake if at all. 


JJ 


PS 17 days and a wakeup


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be cooling down but them snakes will hang around for a while.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You have 12 days and a wake up till the SGRRSW at the Fairplex. Do you have your wish list finished?


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wife and I will be driving down from northern Calif. new into G scale so looking for a lot of tips lol 
Bud & Carol


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bud, 
Your coming to the right place to learn. 
Heck we are all still learning but we can tell you what not to do from personal experience.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

For those coming to the SWGRRS, extended weather forecast for Nov. 4th - 6th is Sunny 72 - 70 degrees.








Today it will be Sunny and 84 degrees.

Tommy







Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, 

I've been checking the weather forecasts for November 6th and it's looking beautiful! It's 85 degrees right now. No winds! 

Stan Cedarleaf called me the other night asking about our "problem" with us losing communication with Airwire on the layout. I haven't had ANY problems since that day. Have you? I'm going to run my narrow gauge freight with the C19 #346. Ten cars! Should be fun. See you there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

8 Days and a wake up. Got fresh batteries in your remotes?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
I haven't had any problems since we did the SEL 3 # sequence. I've also changed to the G2 Decoder since then to get rid of the hum I had. It's been working just fine. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,
I just suggested to Gary that you should have a sign up board for frequencies to make sure that there is not more than one operator on the same frequency. I think that was your problem in June.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

JJ" ;

So what is the to-date count on MLS users in attendance at the SWGRS ! 

I was hoping I could have been counted, but still not looking good for this 'un either . . . 


doug c


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rihgt now it looks like 38 people from mls are going to be there.


You have 6 days and a wake up to get it together boys. 


JJ


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

My plans have changed due to a change in employment. I will not be able to make the show or run on Saturday. I may get down there on Saturday night. I will be at the show on Sunday.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there anyone who will be there for Saturday that is willing to take 
delivery of the MLS car? Otherwise the car will only be there on Sunday 
with Paul.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it is to be shipped somewhere, you could ship it to my house by Friday, driving up Friday evening... if that helps. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to start packing. And empty my camera, find my MLS badge. And get some money...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Mary it would be a good Idea to take some bucks so that you can pay for Rex's trip.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 31 Oct 2010 05:11 PM 
Yep Mary it would be a good Idea to take some bucks so that you can pay for Rex's trip.







Later RJD 

I was just on the phone with Rex and told him I just bought another work van, 2007 3/4 ton. need to pick it up tomorrow. So I am very tapped out.
He said I could ride on the luggage rack as long as I kept my mouth closed.
I'm also waiting for that BNSF from Shad. But hes out of town .


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 31 Oct 2010 05:47 PM 


Posted By aceinspp on 31 Oct 2010 05:11 PM 
Yep Mary it would be a good Idea to take some bucks so that you can pay for Rex's trip.







Later RJD 

I was just on the phone with Rex and told him I just bought another work van, 2007 3/4 ton. need to pick it up tomorrow. So I am very tapped out.
He said I could ride on the luggage rack as long as I kept my mouth closed.
I'm also waiting for that BNSF from Shad. But hes out of town .



Don't forget the case of valume. Your gona need concidering who your are traveling with. Maybe you can borrow one of the boy's Ipod. You can drown the other two out.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
Glad you coming to the west coast you'll have a wonderful time plus the weather will be great.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

FOUR DAYS AND A WAKE UP.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Time is ticking by and I started loading the goods today.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like I'll be coming down...
Russ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

THREE DAYS AND A WAKE UP.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Weather update - Thurs - 95, Fri - 85, Sat and Sun - Sunny and 76 degrees








It's going to be 97 today! 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

PREFECT..........For running trains,,,,,


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, change of plans, will not make it down. Have a good time folks, will miss seeing you.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll probably be there Saturday, just look for a big guy wearing a big straw cowboy hat hiding behind Oakley sunglasses.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, how will we see the label on the sunglasses? To know for sure its you? 

I got home early so I can finish changing vans over and tie up loose ends. I am really bad with names. Don't anyone get affended if I ask twice.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

It will be nice to actually meet you after all these years! Some of us are not able to get back to Nebraska to see you and your fine layout. AND I have all kinds of family in and around Omaha! 

The weather should be great for you-close to 100 today! AC running constantly.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See Gary 
Even if its bad weather for running, call ahead and lets plan a visit. Omaha is 45 mins north, plus I can line up other club memebers for you to visit. I will treat you to a nice dinner at one of our two fine eating places. roadkill is tops. 
We can sit in the train shop and chat .


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great Marty! Thank you for the invite.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Time for bed, all is packed and waiting for 4AM alarm to go off. Bummer. 27 hour drive 
But looking forward to seeing that great RR. I have no plans to debate anything, just fun with the trains. Period.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Guess I am lucky only a 4 hour drive for me today. 
See you all soon. Weather is going to be great.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm heeere









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gettin' the batteries all charged and the rolling stock gathered together. See you Saturday morning Tommy.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Bubba, and I are just going through Tucumcarri NM


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The 3 Stoodges...........


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Nov 2010 12:47 PM 
Vic, how will we see the label on the sunglasses? To know for sure its you? 

I got home early so I can finish changing vans over and tie up loose ends. I am really bad with names. Don't anyone get affended if I ask twice.


Hey Marty, I'll make it even easier, I'll wear my "Hula Girls" aloha shirt, you know it as it has very promenant hula dancers on it, so between the glasses, the hat and the shirt I should stand out pretty well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! Wouldn't you know. I thought I was ready to get out the door and now I have to do some last minute touch-up painting!. What the heck is this rumor about a "light shower" tomorrow afternoon around 3:00?!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no H2O to arrive. Not good. Better get the rain gear out. So much for sunny CAl I fron I A. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD, 

Rain is NOT a big deal here. Forecast is 20%, maybe .02 inches. In other words, just spittin'. 77 degrees. 26% humidity. It's STILL sunny Southern California. Influence of the desert about 15 miles away.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

We have a free covered trolley ride from the parking lot to the front door and back. 
Perfect to stay out of the small shower and it also makes it easy to hall the great bargains 
back to the car. The trolley will also take people over to the railroad museum. 

I have had a sneak preview of the the stuff on sale. Absolutely great pricing and sales. 

David


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo's guy's, lots of photo's!!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

3 guys walk into the lounge at the Sheraton - Marty, Rex and Bubba...... 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

sorry guys bolted to my hospital bed was so looking forward to meeting every one still theirs next year caferacer


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By caferacer on 05 Nov 2010 06:47 PM 
sorry guys bolted to my hospital bed was so looking forward to meeting every one still theirs next year caferacer Sorry to hear you're still in the hospital, Gregg. Hope all the wounds and breaks heal more quickly.

The SWGRS is going to be right nice. Many exhibitors, many displays and many trains running. The new live steam track is up and will be ready for the finger burners.

I tested both loops this afternoon with a sparkie Santa Fe RDC-3 two unit consist.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just can't leave home without it.







. Computer that is. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

See you folks in the morning.









Glad to hear the trio from Nebraska arrived safely!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess I'll be there on Sunday. I need to hit Ozark Miniatures for an axe or two. See you guys.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...can't leave home without it.







. Computer that is " 
Yes ! Thank goodness for the folks who can manage taking all their hi-tehc comm. gear with them so we unlucky few thatcan't make these shows have a better chance of seeing and hearing some news from the event within 24hrs of it happenin' 



Personally only if I'm driving do i take a laptop with me ! If i was flying the cameras are enough to juggle/'police' as carry-on.


Glad to hear Marty's and buddies made it safe across the wilds of the western plains . . . hope ya ALL enjoy your next 48 hrs ! 


nite, 

doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We are here... waiting for the time to go pick up Ted from Union station, his train is 3 hours late from the bay area. 

The story for the delay is almost unbelievable. I'm not telling it until I get Ted here and make sure the story is right. 

It does involve an accident, the police, a rocket, and lack of horsepower... 

Wow.. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We need pics, we need pics, we need pics. No excusses. All these computer gur rues and no pics.







Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg was VERY busy when I left him.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Eating dinner with 14 of the gang 

pix soon! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya Ya whats more important eating or posting some pics for your friends. Yep we know it't that good cool aid your having that prevents posting.







Laster RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06 Nov 2010 08:01 PM 
Ya Ya whats more important eating or posting some pics for your friends. Yep we know it't that good cool aid your having that prevents posting.







Laster RJD 

He's got new freinds now RJ, HE HE HE


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine took some pix today on the Fairplex layout. When I get 'em, I'll post 'em. One thing for sure. The layout was PACKED today! Trains everywhere! Very kewl.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya should start a new thread for photos, etc. this one is OLD ! 

New one subject line; " This IS the FALL SWGRS ! "










IMHO,
doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep I got a picture from the Aristo booth that will blow your mind! 

And wait until Ted posts the picture of the woman thrown of his train! Wow! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya. Yada Yada. I'm impressed. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 07 Nov 2010 05:18 PM 
Ya. Yada Yada. I'm impressed. Later RJD









Right on..


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got back from the show. Sorry, didn't take any picts but I'm sure someone will post some soon.

My Thanks to Stan C. for enlightening me on the "do's and better-not's" of decals. 


Lots of product on the tables and lots of tempting deals. Most seller booths seemed to be busy for the most part. 


Mark of SilverState Trains was tempting my pocket book as usual. (I envision a live steam CLIMAX in my future)


James Shourt of Shourt Lines was able to set me straight with a sound card for one of my sparky's. 


I noticed a lot of very reasonably priced Piko buildings at this show.


Looking forward to the next show.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

This vicarious RR geek is truly ...um... feeling let down by the delegates we sent to this show! 

Too few pics and too much lip wagging, if you ask me! 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A pic that will blow our minds ? 

Greg and Lewis hugging?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg & Scott Polk... it's true... 

Had a very nice conversation with Scott, and got some good info on how stuff is going. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep we asked for some pics and all we get is lip service.







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 07 Nov 2010 07:18 PM 
Yep we asked for some pics and all we get is lip service.







Later RJD 

Welp, Theres always Marty.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

For those MLS folks on the FORUM that did not go to the SWGRRS, here's the story about the Amtrak Coast Starlight southbound train #11 Nov 5, 2010, delays:

1) About 5:45AM, an Amtrak Capitol Corridor train struck and killed a pedestrian that was walking on the tracks at Albany / Richmond, CA. It was still fairly dark at this time! This caused about a 50 minute delay for the Coast Starlight's arrival at San Jose - where I boarded the train.

2) Two women on the train engaged in a physical fight - maybe somewhere near or after King City! The train made an unscheduled stop further south at San Miguel where a Sheriff's car was waiting. One woman (dressed in black) was removed from the lounge car of the train. She had visibly prominent, blood impregnated, scratch marks on her chest. The train's conductor and a crewman met the sheriff officer.The train left with the woman still in the officer's custody - as he was putting on rubber gloves! The other woman that remained on the train indicated her head had been struck and it hurt. This incident delayed the train some more - maybe 20 to 30 minutes.










Who would have thought that two women would get into a fight on a train! 











3) One of the two locomotives (GE Genesis P42) failed somewhere prior to reaching Vandenberg AFB. By happenstance, a rocket test launch at the AFB was scheduled that required the train to hold until clearance was granted to proceed after the launch. If the loco had not failed, the train would have had the power to make a run for Santa Barbara in just enough time to have avoided the hold that lasted about an hour and a half. We were told that traffic had to be held an hour before the launch actually took place. (Cell phone coverage was also not to be had in the area of the AFB.) This caused another significant part of the delay.

This is the second time I had experienced a dead loco on the Starlight Coast Route. These units must be unreliable or poorly maintained.
Anyway, when the train was between Van Nuys and Glendale, it was able to accelerate on the flat to a rapid speed with what seemed like much more than the typical Amtrak 79 mph limit.
The train arrived nearly 3 hours late at LA Union Station at 11:48 PM. (The scheduled arrival time is normally 9:00 PM.)
I have taken this train many times in the past, and this is the first time it did not arrive close to 9:00 PM. Sometimes it would arrive a little earlier.

-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted you must be jinxed. You got to find better company to hang around with







. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Nov 2010 09:29 PM 
Yep I got a picture from the Aristo booth that will blow your mind! 

And wait until Ted posts the picture of the woman thrown of his train! Wow! 

Greg 

It will blow my mind, if you ever get around to posting it! 

If you have already Where?

As for your mention of Ted's pics, I envisioned a rag doll flying through the air! Not one half of a cat fight escorted off the train! Anti-climatic....$.02 ha ha.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I was wondering how you knew about damage inflected to the chest area Oooookay nice outfit, great smile (till she finds out her charges) !? NO pics of the winner ? LOL 

Ted, I believe the pic that Greg is referring to was seen on the AC forum, unless censored . . . . maybe with a few black out markings by now.  


http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=16735

doug c


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*OK, here is two of the famous photo's *









Shake Buddy [/b]










*Thats Better *
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Does this mean Greg get's invited back to Aristo.com? 

Thanks for the Proof! 



John


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took at the show.

Below is ATSF 4-8-4 











Below is Rex Ammerman's custom built ATSF 2-10-2 that Greg wanted to take home.



















Below is Rex Ammerman's Aristo ATSF ABBA E8 set pulling the train. 









Below is Rex Ammerman's custom built Aristo E8B unit











Below is Greg spotting the MLS show car


















Below is the Fairplex Camera Car 










I took some videos with a Flip Video HD recorder that were downloaded on Greg's laptop in the hotel.
I'll let him post those when he can.

-Ted


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"Who is comming to SWGRRS at the FairPlex? "

Hopefully the layout exhibitors, vendors, manufacturers & all paying attendees had a fantastic time, . . . . . and ya all let Dave know about it tooo ! 

SO he'll organize another one if the feedback indicates it !!?








doug c


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Whilst at the Fairplex, the train museum was open, so I took a few pictures - the last of which shown here will compare a prototype Vandy tender Commonwealth truck to Aristo's replica:


ATSF #3450 steam loco:


















Its tender:









Caboose










UP #9000 4-12-2 steam loco:









UP #4014 Big Boy steam loco:










UP DD40 #6915 diesel:



















SP #5021 4-10-2 seam loco with Vandy tender:



























Shown below is a driver wheel of that loco - note the flange, fillet, and tread taper.









Its Vandy tender:









Shown below is the Vandy tender's rear coupler draft gear box - note the coil spring appears to be a form of shock control!


















Shown below is the tender coupled to a box car. Note the misalignment of the car's coupler would not pass a Kadee 880 height gauge if it were "G" gauge!









Shown below is the SP Vandy tender's rear 3 axle Commonwealth truck









The following pictures serve to compare this SP Vandy tender to the "G" scale Aristo UP Mallet's Vandy tender:









The below picture compares the Vandy tenders' rear truck of the prototype SP (top) to that of the "G" scale Aristo UP (bottom): 








It can be seen that the SP prototype has journal box friction bearings whilst Aristo chose to model SKF roller (or ball?) bearings - otherwise the tucks look very similar.

Maybe on the next visit to the museum, I should remember to bring a tape measure and laser to check how high off the rail head the frame, coupler draft gear box, and tank actual measure to see how Aristo's model of the Vandy tender compares.

-Ted


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

tk's for the great Photos, Ted... Very interesting....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the 1:1 pics, it's been 40+ years since I crawled on them. Of course those old girls had competition with younger ones.... 
These gals have held their beauty a lot longer! 

I wonder if an empty tender has any bearing on coupler's height? A little normal suspension compression would line 'em up. 

Aristo's sloped back fuel bin suggests coal, while the square back tank suggests bunker oil. Both types of Vandy's were made. 

John


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

John,

You're right about the tender, and yes, the tender's load will have some measure on coupler height - which at its center line should be 34.5 inches from the rail head.

Anyway, that box car's coupler looks to be sagging some. 

Next time I visit, I plan to measure.

Thanks,
-Ted 


BTW, did you notice Greg E. in the picture with the Big Boy? I wonder if wife Penny would have let him take that loco home to run around the house?







And the homeowners association may have some say, too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup I did notice Greg... he'd probably have to move to Ark. and park it with Jerry's caboose. Penny wouldn't mind, you think???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I found the fire box of the Big Boy amazing. The inside is huge. The coal was augered in. You can see the end of the auger at the door to the firebox. I wonder if the grates moved like a convaor belt the move the coal along. This was my first tirp to that section of the Fairplex. I enjoyed it very much. The atendant thought he could get me inside the Cab of the DD40 but it was locked and he didn't have the key for that lock.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
I think they used steam jets to disperse the coal around the cavernous firebox. Plus a shovel for spots. Shaking the grates dumped the ashes. 

But perhaps those that know for sure will pipe in.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Back then some couplers did have coupler drup but was not considered a problem back in the days of steam. Great pics Ted. The shots of the the vandie tender showing the difference between the AC tender and the 1 to 1 tender is great. Hard to belive they used different stile trucks back then. Looks like on nice museum to visit. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

RJ, 

I did the comparison to see if Aristo's tender sits too high - which seems to be a general tendency for many of Aristo's products. 
At first glance, it may appear there is more of an air gap between the tender's tank and the Aristo truck compared to that of the prototype, but this may be deceptive since the frame structure of Aristo's and the prototype does not look the same, either. 
I will have a better idea next time I visit the museum and take some actual measurements. 

-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ted will be waiting on you next trip and seeing the results of your measurements. I did see a slight difference between the real and the Aristo. Later RJD


----------

